# With great sadness my collection grows.



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Late last week my grandfather had passed. This has been one of the hardest things in my life. He definitely was not a gun nut but he had nothing against them either. He had a few all in smaller calibers. I was left a small revolver that he has had for a long time it is an H&R model 622. I have never herd of this brand before, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry 'bout your grandfather, Nick.

Harrington & Richardson Model 622: A .22 rimfire, solid-frame revolver with 2.5" barrel (also came with 4" barrel), double- and single-action (also came double-action only).
In just-about-unfired condition, it's worth about $150.00.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. May he RIP my thoughts and prayers go out for him and your family.

The H&R 22cal revolvers are fun to shoot and plink with. H&R is probably in the record books for making so many different models in 22cal. Take it and shoot it enjoy.


----------

